# Apex-Gear Covert Pro arrived



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just got the Apex Covert Pro in today. Got to say pretty impressed with just playing with it. Still need to read more about it and get it mounted but it's pretty cool. Took a couple pics but they suck because I used my Fire HD's camera.

















It came with 60 sight tapes, 3 Allen wrenches, hex mount bolts, and neoprene scope cover.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

The illumination dial has tactile click adjustments with 11 brightness settings.

Setting 1








Setting 5








Setting 11


----------



## bird (Nov 23, 2005)

Mine looks exactly like yours. hmmmm


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

I like the looks, can't wait for a more in detail review when you get it setup and rockin


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Tempted to grab one!


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

That looks nice!


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Looks awesome. Wish they had a dovetail option. I called and they said maybe next year.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

bird said:


> Mine looks exactly like yours. hmmmm


You got one so what you think so far?


----------



## bird (Nov 23, 2005)

deadduck357 said:


> You got one so what you think so far?


Feels solid and good adjustability but that dang green light is what sold me, Every click is noticeable and changes the size for various conditions.
I think it's gonna be a very versatile site, great for hunting and 3d.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

At the lowest setting is it comparable to a .10 pin?


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

I bought the regular covert...not the pro....I am extremely impressed how good a sight it is for the price point


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

bird said:


> Feels solid and good adjustability but that dang green light is what sold me, Every click is noticeable and changes the size for various conditions.
> I think it's gonna be a very versatile site, great for hunting and 3d.


Just been playing with it and it does feel solid. It's new and can't wait to get it mounted but for right now it's just the coolest bow sight I've ever seen.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

little buddy said:


> At the lowest setting is it comparable to a .10 pin?


I think on setting 1 it is supposed to be comparable to .05.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> I like the looks, can't wait for a more in detail review when you get it setup and rockin


Give me a couple days to play with it and I'll report back.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

The initial info I got on these and the Truglo Range Rover PRO was that the first batch/run had cold weather issues where the LED wouldn't work till temperatures warmed up. I stuck mine in a refrigerator with a consistent 34 degrees F for 30 minutes. When removed I immediately dialed through the illumination settings and all 11 functioned properly. So no worries there.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I just got the Apex Covert with the regular fiber optic pin. So far, I like it a lot! It's smaller and lighter than sights of similar style. I had no problem leveling everything and getting it sighted-in. Be sure to read the instructions! There are a lot of screws on this sight, and many of them are tiny ones. I settled on the .091 green pin, but you can easily change pin size and color.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

deadduck357 said:


> The initial info I got on these and the Truglo Range Rover PRO was that the first batch/run had cold weather issues where the LED wouldn't work till temperatures warmed up. I stuck mine in a refrigerator with a consistent 34 degrees F for 30 minutes. When removed I immediately dialed through the illumination settings and all 11 functioned properly. So no worries there.


Try putting it in the freezer for us northeast guys.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

little buddy said:


> Try putting it in the freezer for us northeast guys.


Ok, stuck it in the freezer for 35 minutes at 0 degrees F (maybe +1). Pulled it out and all 11 brightness settings worked properly. Getting off the 0 setting was a little stiff the first time but dialed normally thereafter. (The thermostat had increased by the time I dialed it up and down, took it to my desk and took pic)


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

That's good to see. Thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

deadduck357 said:


> Ok, stuck it in the freezer for 35 minutes at 0 degrees F (maybe +1). Pulled it out and all 11 brightness settings worked properly. Getting off the 0 setting was a little stiff the first time but dialed normally thereafter. (The thermostat had increased by the time I dialed it up and down, took it to my desk and took pic)
> 
> View attachment 2193068


Yep that looks cold!

Is there any magnification to the glass? And can you see cross hairs in low light say if the batteries were dead, would you still be able to hunt the last 10 minutes of shooting light?

Looks like a solid sight though!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

little buddy said:


> That's good to see. Thanks for taking the time to do it.


Yeah I didn't think this through very well. Being 78 F here today I should have put in the refrigerator to slow the thaw, had a sweating mess when I went and looked at it about 20 mins later. Lol


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Well as long as you never have a 45* swing in temp while hunting your good!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

maxxis88 said:


> Yep that looks cold!
> 
> Is there any magnification to the glass? And can you see cross hairs in low light say if the batteries were dead, would you still be able to hunt the last 10 minutes of shooting light?
> 
> Looks like a solid sight though!


Yes, Truglo/Apex offer a 2x lenses for it.

It's still new to me so not much experience with it yet but did keep the light off last evening to see what it looked like in low light with no power. There is a minute rectangle box in the center of the reticle and with the crosshairs I was able to center on objects so I would reckon it's still capable of taking a shot if there is a power loss.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

I really like that sight! After you test it a bit , I just might have to look into one! Enjoy !


----------



## stillrunnin (Oct 6, 2009)

What happens if battery goes dead


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

I think he said you can still aim using the cross hairs. Or you could pop in a spare battery in about a minute.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

stillrunnin said:


> What happens if battery goes dead


Replace battery with new one.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

little buddy said:


> I think he said you can still aim using the cross hairs. Or you could pop in a spare battery in about a minute.


Correct.


----------



## kentuckyshooter (Mar 16, 2009)

being a dot but set up like a one pin I am curious if it could be shot without a peep or kisser? keeping your face square to the sight


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

kentuckyshooter said:


> being a dot but set up like a one pin I am curious if it could be shot without a peep or kisser? keeping your face square to the sight


Don't know, I've always used a peep. Should work out similar to a single pin.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

deadduck357 said:


> Ok, stuck it in the freezer for 35 minutes at 0 degrees F (maybe +1). Pulled it out and all 11 brightness settings worked properly. Getting off the 0 setting was a little stiff the first time but dialed normally thereafter. (The thermostat had increased by the time I dialed it up and down, took it to my desk and took pic)
> 
> View attachment 2193068


*SWEET! I might have to try this sight out. Thanks everyone.*


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Weight is 9.8 oz. with its two mounting bolts.


----------



## leap (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the tru-glo and it is great for old eyes. I have shot mine several thousand times, with no issues. I left it on 5 different times over night by mistake and it still burns bright. I thought it must have several batteries, opened it up and it only has one. Great sight!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

leap said:


> I have the tru-glo and it is great for old eyes. I have shot mine several thousand times, with no issues. I left it on 5 different times over night by mistake and it still burns bright. I thought it must have several batteries, opened it up and it only has one. Great sight!


That's good to know. Will be interesting to see how long my battery lasts.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Where are these made? China or something like truglo. I'm really interested


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

lachypetersen22 said:


> Where are these made? China or something like truglo. I'm really interested


Truglo and Apex-Gear are one in the same, just two different lines.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

deadduck357 said:


> Truglo and Apex-Gear are one in the same, just two different lines.




Ok thanks they make good stuff just sucks it's Chinese or whatever it is


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

lachypetersen22 said:


> Ok thanks they make good stuff just sucks it's Chinese or whatever it is


Texas based company but I think much (don't know what all) of their products are manufactured in China or overseas.


----------



## gserbele (Sep 27, 2014)

I have the Truglo one and the lens kit that I am willing to sell. New in the Box, I won it in a contest and feel a sight with pins will be a better option for me when I have a limited range due to short draw and weight. PM me for details.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just to update this post a little. I haven't gotten to dial in the sight much and have only shot out to 15 yards because I've had bow, rest and tuning issues with my new Decree HD which the sight is mounted to. Finally got the bow tuned and drilling bullet holes in paper last Friday so hopefully this week I can get to stretch things out some. As for the sight, so far I'm really liking it.


----------



## Jenz1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Your'e lucky. Retuned one for that cold weather issue..below 38 deg it just wouldnt come on. I've waited three weeks and still dont have a sight on my bow..out of stock im told. Now I wish I had gotten another hha..


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jenz1 said:


> Your'e lucky. Retuned one for that cold weather issue..below 38 deg it just wouldnt come on. I've waited three weeks and still dont have a sight on my bow..out of stock im told. Now I wish I had gotten another hha..


The new run sure does seem to have that issue resolved. Here in TX I'm not so much worried about getting that cold just as long as it functions in 100+ degrees.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Finally got to get my Decree HD with the Covert Pro outside for some shooting. Just started at 10 to play with the sight and start dialing it in (again after getting bow tuned). 









It was a bluebird sky and 72 degrees with the sun at noon high, the LED dot had plenty of brightness. The dot was on setting 8 in the pic, afterward I set it to 7 and it was good for the rest of my shooting. I noticed the brighter the dot the larger the dot becomes, so setting it to your preference with the environmental conditions is easily obtained with its available 11 brightness settings.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

looks nice... I have has several Apex Gear sights and quivers for 2015. 
They seem nice, I just hate that they are all built in China.


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

This looks like a pretty sweet sight and about the best sight picture you could ask for but my main concern would be getting water or dirt on the lense. Also would it fog up on a real foggy morning?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bowhuntertim said:


> This looks like a pretty sweet sight and about the best sight picture you could ask for but my main concern would be getting water or dirt on the lense. Also would it fog up on a real foggy morning?


I guess time will tell with those concerns. I've used mine outside numerous times without any probs. I don't shoot outdoors when it rains so I can't vouch for water on it but the lense can be easily wiped off. Haven't had any fog issues.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

I have the Truglo Range Rover Pro instead of the Apex one. I like it over the Covert Pro because I wanted my tape right on the slider facing me and closer to the string than the covert having the tape on the side then slightly canting the bow to look if I need to move it & having more movement from the adjustment of the covert being that the dial is located in the middle of the bow which is further from the string. Might not make a difference to some but when hunting in areas where maybe a field edge where you can have an unlimited distance shot to a tight shot in the woods, it matters to me.
I have had my RR Pro since last fall and the original battery has lasted still through today and still going. This sight has been in my vehicle all winter long in the freezing negative temps. I took the sight off to sell my bow and left the sight in my vehicle till I got my new Nirtum a few months ago. I heard there were some issues with the early gens but fixed now. I mostly leave it on 2 setting but like 1 also. I haven't had it fog. I will leave my bow in the vehicle so not like I am taking it from warm inside to cold outside for it to fog just like binocs would or rifle scopes. If so, easily wipe just as if it got wet. Now that LED is a Cree LED and it won't break unless you break the glass. Also nice it came with a quiver bracket as well.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> I have the Truglo Range Rover Pro instead of the Apex one. I like it over the Covert Pro because I wanted my tape right on the slider facing me and closer to the string than the covert having the tape on the side then slightly canting the bow to look if I need to move it & having more movement from the adjustment of the covert being that the dial is located in the middle of the bow which is further from the string. Might not make a difference to some but when hunting in areas where maybe a field edge where you can have an unlimited distance shot to a tight shot in the woods, it matters to me.
> I have had my RR Pro since last fall and the original battery has lasted still through today and still going. This sight has been in my vehicle all winter long in the freezing negative temps. I took the sight off to sell my bow and left the sight in my vehicle till I got my new Nirtum a few months ago. I heard there were some issues with the early gens but fixed now. I mostly leave it on 2 setting but like 1 also. I haven't had it fog. I will leave my bow in the vehicle so not like I am taking it from warm inside to cold outside for it to fog just like binocs would or rifle scopes. If so, easily wipe just as if it got wet. Now that LED is a Cree LED and it won't break unless you break the glass. Also nice it came with a quiver bracket as well.


Good to read more feedback on these. I guess it's good they made two different versions, the Covert Pro and Range Rover PRO to satisfy different preferences.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome sight I can wait to get one just have to sell my hha!!!


----------



## Roughy777 (Aug 17, 2015)

How do you know which yardage tape to use with the apex covert pro power dot?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Roughy777 said:


> How do you know which yardage tape to use with the apex covert pro power dot?


It comes with an almost blank tape with just a 20 mark then you shoot out to 70 and mark it, then match those marks up with one of the full tapes. Pretty simple.


----------



## andrew.dunlap88 (Feb 28, 2015)

Just ordered mine today. It'll be here in a week or so. I looked at the truglow and I really lime how its built. I just think ill have better luck with cross hairs. I won't be hunting with it but I will be shooting 3d through fall and winter with it.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

andrew.dunlap88 said:


> Just ordered mine today. It'll be here in a week or so. I looked at the truglow and I really lime how its built. I just think ill have better luck with cross hairs. I won't be hunting with it but I will be shooting 3d through fall and winter with it.


You will be very pleased with it. Very adjustable and the free floating LED dot is cool.


----------



## andrew.dunlap88 (Feb 28, 2015)

I liked the dot in the middle without anything above or below it. Its a clear sight picture unlike the standard single pin. Anyone have trouble with light shining directly into the lens and not being able to see the green dot?


----------



## Cycleeric (Sep 3, 2015)

Just received my Covert Pro, got it mounted on my Pearson and looking forward to getting it sighted and set up as soon as my new strings come in for this bow


----------



## TL3 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice looking sight for sure. Only thing I dislike from just looking at is the sight level location. Seems like they could place the bubble inside the sight ring and get rid of the shelf its on now.


----------



## andrew.dunlap88 (Feb 28, 2015)

TL3 said:


> Nice looking sight for sure. Only thing I dislike from just looking at is the sight level location. Seems like they could place the bubble inside the sight ring and get rid of the shelf its on now.


Is there not a way to mount it in the housing?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

andrew.dunlap88 said:


> I liked the dot in the middle without anything above or below it. Its a clear sight picture unlike the standard single pin. Anyone have trouble with light shining directly into the lens and not being able to see the green dot?


I have not experienced this, at least not yet.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

andrew.dunlap88 said:


> Is there not a way to mount it in the housing?


You can unbolt and take it off if it's in your way.


----------



## Jenz1 (Jan 13, 2014)

And apex gear sent me back the same sight that I returned same packaging and all. You cold actually seewhere they rubbed off the rma # that I had written on it. No it was not repaired, still have the same cold weather issue. I had good customer service from them on previous issues and I am still a fan of their products, I have three game changer quivers and the nitrus 6 sight and just bought thr tru glo stabilizer. So what am I going to do? Buy the same sight again, replace the scope with the new one and return to seller...take that mofo!!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jenz1 said:


> And apex gear sent me back the same sight that I returned same packaging and all. You cold actually seewhere they rubbed off the rma # that I had written on it. No it was not repaired, still have the same cold weather issue. I had good customer service from them on previous issues and I am still a fan of their products, I have three game changer quivers and the nitrus 6 sight and just bought thr tru glo stabilizer. So what am I going to do? Buy the same sight again, replace the scope with the new one and return to seller...take that mofo!!


I'd be calling them. They have always been very helpful whenever I have had to call.


----------



## hillemonster (Mar 19, 2005)

I was about ready to order another apex pro for my other bow until the light quit .The dial on the light loosened up and wouldn't make contact with the battery(sent it back 2 weeks ago.


----------



## c0d3x5 (Nov 11, 2011)

is it plastic or metal?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

c0d3x5 said:


> is it plastic or metal?


Majority is Al.


----------



## c0d3x5 (Nov 11, 2011)

what parts are not?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

c0d3x5 said:


> what parts are not?


The lens is glass and the "sliding track piece" is a Delrin type polymer.


----------



## Jenz1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Yep I called them after they had the sight for over two months and thats when they sent me the same one back. On the bright side, I preferred to get this one back than one that was used by someone else and not cared for like this one...and to besides...season's open ain't about to go another two months without a sight on my bow.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Where did you buy it? I know the pro shops return them and replaced with a new one. They call and get an RA #.


----------



## Jenz1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ebay.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 1, 2013)

Ordered the single pin, the pro and the truglow version. Figured I would keep the best one. I am keeping the pro. I like the light that twist rather than the push button light on the single pin. I did not like the 2 power lens. I forced me to shoot with one eye closed, which I don't like. If you shoot with one eye closed, I expect you would like the 2 power


----------



## Jenz1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ebay.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Actually they're both a pro, apex covert pro and Truglo Range Rover pro. The light twists on both sights, it's a green dot that goes from 1 to 11 brightness. You must bought the extra lens cause the glass is zero power. Only way to get a push button light would have been 1 of the other slider sights, not a pro green dot.


----------



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

Does anybody have a preference between the truglo or the apex? Are they pretty much the same thing?


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

I chose the Truglo Range Rover pro. I liked it better for 2 reasons, 1 mainly cause your tape was at the end where a normal slider is. The Apex version you have more movement to the dial cause it sets forward more and at a slight angle the tape is up by your aperture. More movement for me than sliding the dial at the back of Truglo's. I didn't like inside the glass the reticle as a square, just personal. I think a 3rd reason cause where the dial is on he Apex, it interfered with my quiver as well where the Truglo did it and made it easer to choose.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

BtwchInvasion said:


> Does anybody have a preference between the truglo or the apex? Are they pretty much the same thing?


The RR Pro is probably a bit easier to adjust and see yardage tape because it's right in your face whereas the Covert Pro you have to reach a bit further to adjust and torque bow a bit to see tape. I chose the Covert Pro just because the sight overall is more compact than the RR Pro. I guess it depends on your preferences.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

I chose the Apex for the same reason as deadduck did, more compact. Not a deciding factor for me but, the crosshair designs are different also.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Im thrilled with my Apex Covert Pro. I had so so expectations when I bought it but it has been one of the best pieces of archery gear I have purchased maybe ever.


----------



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

deadduck357 said:


> The RR Pro is probably a bit easier to adjust and see yardage tape because it's right in your face whereas the Covert Pro you have to reach a bit further to adjust and torque bow a bit to see tape. I chose the Covert Pro just because the sight overall is more compact than the RR Pro. I guess it depends on your preferences.


Yeah I've never seen the Covert pro in person... every place around me has the Range Rover pro and not the covert for some reason so I just placed an order tonight on a new RR pro should be here in three days! Pretty excited!!!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

BtwchInvasion said:


> Yeah I've never seen the Covert pro in person... every place around me has the Range Rover pro and not the covert for some reason so I just placed an order tonight on a new RR pro should be here in three days! Pretty excited!!!


You should be, love the clean LED sight picture. Enough brightness settings for any circumstance.

My local shop got in a whole box of the Covert Pro's and Attitude sights and the other day a guy saw mine on the range and asked about it, showed him it and he went to get one and they were sold out, that was fast.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

Anybody else getting glare from there covert pro ? I mean I'm getting some major glare


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

realone7575 said:


> Anybody else getting glare from there covert pro ? I mean I'm getting some major glare


Out in open sunlight I get some but not enough to bother me or effect my aiming. In the woods I get none.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

little buddy said:


> Out in open sunlight I get some but not enough to bother me or effect my aiming. In the woods I get none.


I wish I could say the same but I can literally see myself in the glass I did not think it was this bad


----------



## Bhoov20 (Oct 24, 2015)

Test the heck out of it for us! I'm tempted to grab one


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

realone7575 said:


> Anybody else getting glare from there covert pro ? I mean I'm getting some major glare


Have used mine outdoors at all hours of the day with the sun in different directions without glare issues. Have heard people question this but haven't notice any. Use it indoor also under Florence lights without any glare issues either.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

deadduck357 said:


> Have used mine outdoors at all hours of the day with the sun in different directions without glare issues. Have heard people question this but haven't notice any. Use it indoor also under Florence lights without any glare issues either.


I must got a bad piece of glass then mines is horrible I did contact apex they sent me a screw in shade will test tomorrow I hope this takes my glare issue away... Other than that I like this Sight a lot


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

realone7575 said:


> I must got a bad piece of glass then mines is horrible I did contact apex they sent me a screw in shade will test tomorrow I hope this takes my glare issue away... Other than that I like this Sight a lot


Not meaning to say it can't have glare, it is glass and therefore can be reflective, just that in my case with almost a year of use it hasn't been an issue I've encountered.


----------



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

Just got the truglot sighted in and it is officially the best sight I've ever owned! Wow I am impressed! Great sight picture and small reticle allows for precise shooting! Can't wait to start shooting more with it!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

BtwchInvasion said:


> Just got the truglot sighted in and it is officially the best sight I've ever owned! Wow I am impressed! Great sight picture and small reticle allows for precise shooting! Can't wait to start shooting more with it!


Awesome to here. What bow you have it mounted to?


----------



## BtwchInvasion (Mar 16, 2014)

Bowtech invasion


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a new covert pro power dot also. The only thing I'm not sure about is the glow in the dark sight ring. As bright as
it is I'm concerned about a deer picking it out up in the tree during low light.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

BtwchInvasion said:


> Bowtech invasion


Sweet. Bet that makes a nice set-up.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

highwaynorth said:


> I have a new covert pro power dot also. The only thing I'm not sure about is the glow in the dark sight ring. As bright as
> it is I'm concerned about a deer picking it out up in the tree during low light.


It only glows for a period of time after being in light. Take it outside with you in low light and after a bit it decreases in brightness. Nevertheless the deer shouldn't be able to see it unless its behind you.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

deadduck357 said:


> It only glows for a period of time after being in light. Take it outside with you in low light and after a bit it decreases in brightness.


I hope so, because I was playing with it in my basement, then I turned off the light. Wow, it was bright.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

highwaynorth said:


> I hope so, because I was playing with it in my basement, then I turned off the light. Wow, it was bright.


Just because it had bright light just on it. It will dim with time.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

highwaynorth said:


> I have a new covert pro power dot also. The only thing I'm not sure about is the glow in the dark sight ring. As bright as
> it is I'm concerned about a deer picking it out up in the tree during low light.


Deer can't see green in the light spectrum. If they're picking that up, it better be too late! It's not like your going to showing them your bow from that side anyway.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> Deer can't see green in the light spectrum. If they're picking that up, it better be too late! It's not like your going to showing them your bow from that side anyway.


If my bow was hanging on a hook and they came up on the back side of me they could see it. It glowed like a neon sign.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Are you on the ground? 
But if it was glowing that bright, it's too dark, and not enough legal shooting light. I'm a ground hunter and would never worry about the glo ring. Unless you lit it with a light, it's not that bright from daylight in the evening to worry.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> Are you on the ground?
> But if it was glowing that bright, it's too dark, and not enough legal shooting light. I'm a ground hunter and would never worry about the glo ring. Unless you lit it with a light, it's not that bright from daylight in the evening to worry.


I just had it in the basement and then turned out the light. I haven't had it out side towards the end of shooting hours
to see how it is outdoors.


----------



## Jenz1 (Jan 13, 2014)

So I sent it back to them again, the housing only this time and supposedly the replacement is on the way. I got the cabelas instinct demon for the dovetail to put on it. The single pin housing off the demon will be put on the covert pro's mount for the bear carnage.


----------



## Jenz1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Surgery completed


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jenz1 said:


> View attachment 3185370
> Surgery completed


That's fantastic. You have got to post a couple more close-up's.


----------



## Jenz1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Will do soon


----------



## WildWilt15 (Oct 28, 2013)

just ordered one tonight looks solid cant wait to play with it.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

WildWilt15 said:


> just ordered one tonight looks solid cant wait to play with it.


You're gonna love it. So much adjustment and the LED dot is awesome.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I am having problems with the led in my scope. When it is set on the #2 brightness setting the led goes out after the
shot. If I rap on the scope it come back on. It only does this on the #2 setting though. I might have to give Apex a call.
I just hate to be with out my scope for who knows how long.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

highwaynorth said:


> I am having problems with the led in my scope. When it is set on the #2 brightness setting the led goes out after the
> shot. If I rap on the scope it come back on. It only does this on the #2 setting though. I might have to give Apex a call.
> I just hate to be with out my scope for who knows how long.


I'd call them and see if they will send you a replacement scope. They could probably send a return label along with it. Sorry to hear, not one issue with mine.


----------



## jamesbusbin (Dec 29, 2013)

Wonder how the quality level compares to HHA?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

jamesbusbin said:


> Wonder how the quality level compares to HHA?


From what I've seen HHA is good quality. I've had a couple Apex sights and they are also good quality. The thing with this sight it's the only kind that I'm aware of on the market with the adjustable LED light in the lens.


----------



## Jenz1 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have both and I must say they are fairly even quality (durability)wise however, whereas I had to buy the third axis adjustment separately for the hha, the apex came with third, fourth even tenth axis adjustment at a lower price. Well yeah I had to buy a whole other sight for the apex dovetail but at the price of the hha with dovetail, why not?..and yeah, like deaduck said, that adjustable dot is just awesome.


----------



## Jenz1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Another aspect of superiority is the quiver mount, I couldnt accept the hack that hha was offering so I went to lowes and got a piece of aluminum and the result is in the picture...now my apex 'tight spot' can actually fit tight and I have easy access to the yardage wheel..


----------



## blueicefire (Sep 8, 2015)

So I have the Apex Covert Pro and when looking through my peep to the target, I see the dot, but it's more like two dots with a line between them. I have moved the sight around thinking it's not straight, but no matter what it is always the same. So now I'm thinking it me, I shoot with both eyes open and when trying to close my left eye, it doesn't matter. Still the same.

Thoughts??


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

blueicefire said:


> So I have the Apex Covert Pro and when looking through my peep to the target, I see the dot, but it's more like two dots with a line between them. I have moved the sight around thinking it's not straight, but no matter what it is always the same. So now I'm thinking it me, I shoot with both eyes open and when trying to close my left eye, it doesn't matter. Still the same.
> 
> Thoughts??


Have you had Lasek eye surgery? I experience the same issue with my illuminated five pin sight and I attribute it to an after effect of the Lasek; kind of related to the halo that I see when looking at oncoming headlights. I've never asked my eye doctor so I'm not sure if the Lasek is the cause for the double pin or if it is just my aging eyes.


----------



## lmccleary5 (Dec 29, 2011)

how much does one of these cost?


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

You can find them for around a $175 give or take a couple bucks. Just do a google search for them.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

A little over $150.00 on Amazon.com. Excellent sight.


lmccleary5 said:


> how much does one of these cost?


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

I can't believe they are not more popular. Awesome sight.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've got the covert 4 pin on my obsession. Favorite 4 pin slider yet. Pins are very bright, well built and the slide adjustment is smooth as silk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

little buddy said:


> I can't believe they are not more popular. Awesome sight.


Yes it is.


----------



## msteff (Apr 5, 2013)

Can I remove the lighted scope from the Apex Covert Pro and use it on a another sight like a Spot Hogg Hogg Father. It looks like I can detach the lighted portion and wondering if it has a 10/32 scope rod? If so it may work. Might take a little modification to get it to work...


----------



## msteff (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone??? Looks like I may be the guinea pig on this one. This installed as a scope on my Hogg Father may address a lot of the complaints that I have heard about the Spot Hogg Spark Hunter.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

msteff said:


> Can I remove the lighted scope from the Apex Covert Pro and use it on a another sight like a Spot Hogg Hogg Father. It looks like I can detach the lighted portion and wondering if it has a 10/32 scope rod? If so it may work. Might take a little modification to get it to work...


The scope is removeable. I had remove it and install the bolt in the other hole to convert it to left hand. If you had a regular relacement 
scope rod, prefferably one with a button head on it, it should work fine. I wish I could just buy the scope seperately to use on other sights.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

little buddy said:


> I can't believe they are not more popular. Awesome sight.


They sound neat but I worry about failure.....


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

LetThemGrow said:


> They sound neat but I worry about failure.....


Been using mine for 10 months now with no failures.


----------



## msteff (Apr 5, 2013)

The thing that is cool about this sight is the Apex version has black cross hairs. The Truglo version does also, but has a circle in the center. Anyhow, it seems that if it did fail at least you have that. Might be hard to see at last light though. I don't believe it is etched glass like the Spot Hogg Spark. I am going to order the Apex version and put it on my Hogg Father. Eders has them for $144 and amazon for $150ish. I'll follow up with the end result.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

msteff said:


> The thing that is cool about this sight is the Apex version has black cross hairs. The Truglo version does also, but has a circle in the center. Anyhow, it seems that if it did fail at least you have that. Might be hard to see at last light though. I don't believe it is etched glass like the Spot Hogg Spark. I am going to order the Apex version and put it on my Hogg Father. Eders has them for $144 and amazon for $150ish. I'll follow up with the end result.


I have shot it just fine with the dot turned off. The cross hairs are just visible. You might want to give the sight a try before adapting it to your Spot Hog. It is a solid well functioning unit.


----------



## msteff (Apr 5, 2013)

Good point. I will give it try. It may be sufficient for my purposes. I do like the precision and fine adjustability of the Spot Hogg.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

msteff said:


> Good point. I will give it try. It may be sufficient for my purposes. I do like the precision and fine adjustability of the Spot Hogg.


Wait till you see how adjustable the Covert Pro is.


----------



## AngelOfSin (Nov 2, 2015)

Do you have to get the 2x magnifier or can you use a regular peep?

FYI I love this thread is here. I'm pretty much sold on getting this sight.


----------



## AngelOfSin (Nov 2, 2015)

Clarifier not magnifier. Ugh.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Is there a sight tape magnifier available for the Covert Pro or has anyone adapted one to it yet?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

AngelOfSin said:


> Do you have to get the 2x magnifier or can you use a regular peep?
> 
> FYI I love this thread is here. I'm pretty much sold on getting this sight.


I'm just using a regular peep but I'm also not using the 2x lens.


----------

